# Mud Motor Help



## Gaducks0317

I've got a Tracker Grizzly 1754 that i want to put a mud motor on for shallow water duck hunting.  So here are my questions for anyone who fancies themselves educated on the subject.  What is the smallest mud motor i should consider to push it (745lb hull weight)?  Would a long tail be appropriate? What are some problems i should expect?  MudBuddy, Go Devil, or Beavertail?  And rumor has it Tracker transoms don't hold up so well to Mud motors, any word on that?

Thanks For any Help
APB


----------



## GSURugger

if you dont care about how quick you get places, longtail is good, shortail will push you faster.  look on the above-mentioned manufacturers' websites and they should tell you what hp best matches with your boat length


----------



## Gaducker

The 1860 G3 that I have weighs around 500lbs, The 45 mudbuddy pushes it 30 mph with nothing in it. 25-28 with a load. If you can afford it get as much motor as you can. I think you can spend as much as 10k on a mudbuddy if you get ss exhaust, dual mikunis and proflo headwork .  Or send 6k on a 35 and after warranty runs out then start building it up.  As far as the transome , there is wood in that there transom.


----------



## Gator Hater

Gaducks...you got a mud buddy dealer in your back yard. Jon Hicks...Usually the Tracker's do not have the correct transom angle, so you will need a shim..pm me if you need any help..

Clint


----------



## Gaducks0317

So your saying it's the tilt of the transom, not the construction of the transom that could lead to problems.  What do you mean exactly by "shim".  An aluminum wedge welded to the transom to correct the angle?  It's already gonna need to be cut from 20.5" down to 17" if i go through with the mud motor plan.  I'm glad for the help, and would welcome any ideas on how to make this boat mud worthy.  Thanks again,

APB


----------



## Gator Hater

*Motor*

It really depends on if you go the longtail or shortail route. If you buy a longtail the angle of the transom does not really matter as much. If you buy a shortail you will most likely need a metal shim (wedge) to get the correct transom angle.

A longtail will work fine, but I would suggest no smaller than a 31 or 35 hp.


----------



## GSUJake

Gaducks0317 said:


> So your saying it's the tilt of the transom, not the construction of the transom that could lead to problems.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- What do you mean exactly by "shim".Edited to Remove Profanity ---- An aluminum wedge welded to the transom to correct the angle?Edited to Remove Profanity ---- It's already gonna need to be cut from 20.5" down to 17" if i go through with the mud motor plan.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I'm glad for the help, and would welcome any ideas on how to make this boat mud worthy.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Thanks again,APB


Why would you need to cut the transom? You can get one for a 20" transom


----------



## Gaducks0317

Because most of the used mud motors are short transom setups.  But if you know of a used 35 or larger longtail for a tall transom under 4k, let me know.  I honestly wouldn't mind a longtail motor.  Thanks guys for all your help.  I think i might just try and sell the entire boat package and put together a used mud boat setup the right way.  

APB


----------



## GSUJake

check out mudmotortalk.com lousianasportsman.com and refugeforums.com


----------



## devolve

you can change a short transom mudbuddy to a tall transom for around 350$. call john hicks soon, hes moving to TN


----------



## Gaducks0317

Roger that.  Thanks for the help guys.  I think I've decided on a Go Devil 35 LT for a tall transom.  Any thoughts on that motor? I know it's a long shot but let me know if ya'll come across one used.  Thanks again,

APB


----------



## GSUJake

Gaducks0317 said:


> Roger that.  Thanks for the help guys.  I think I've decided on a Go Devil 35 LT for a tall transom.  Any thoughts on that motor? I know it's a long shot but let me know if ya'll come across one used.  Thanks again,
> 
> APB



A longtail is good but a 35 LT is HEAVY and fairly hard to handle. I had a LT on a grizzly before and it sucked. It would just sled through the water. Never even thought about plaining out. You have been given the best advice on here- Try it before you buy it. Also if you try it and ain't 100% happy, don't get it. Also, GD has been in business a long while but I feel that the MB LT is a little bit more quaility. Just my opinion, Jake


----------



## Wood Smoke

*Mud Motor*

Absolutely, without a doubt, the best thing you can do immediately that will cost you very little and answer most all of your questions is to attend the Mud Buddy Alabama Roundup in Stevenson, AL this Saturday 8/9/08. 

Its not that far of a drive and the Tennessee River scenery alone is worth the drive .  You will learn more than you can ever learn by asking questions online (still a good thing to do...) and you will see many combinations of mud motors and boats of all kinds and sizes.  Last year I'd estimate that there were not less than 50 -60 complete rigs.  Mud Buddy was probably the predominate brand there, but there were others.  People from all over the southeast were there even as far away as Texas!!  There will also be many dealers there which are your best source for motors and boats both new and used.   You will be able to test ride all kinds of boats and motors.....from the small 23's or 27's, stock 35's, to the large modded big block Vanguards.  Bring some lawn chairs and also just enjoy talking to dozens of mud motor owners.  It is a fun day among friendly folks.

 Trust me....if you are "doing your homework" on a duck boat and mud motor it will be well worth a day trip.   For more information including maps and Saturday's schedule of events go to www.mudbuddy.com .


----------



## gaboy1

The godevil is a good choice in my opinion. The tall transom will fit great and yes you may need to shim it but no big deal.
I run the fool out of my godevil SD and I'm rough on it. That thing is tough and I love it, but shop around.


----------



## Gator Hater

There will be a few mud motors (Mud Buddy & Gator-Tail) at the GON Outdoor blast this weekend in Macon.


----------



## Browning

If you didn't make it to the mudfest in Alabama you missed a good time.   The best thing you can do is call Jon like everyone said.   A longtail will work for you if you don't want to go too fast.  They are usually cheaper and very dependable.   People are correct that your boat isn't ideal for a mud motor but it will still work fine.  You can get a longtail with a longer shaft to fit a tall transom or cut yours down.     

The advice of get the largest you can afford is good advice.  The 35 is a good all around motor if you have the cash to get one.  On a longtail it can be a brute to handle, but would run pretty good.  
Jon's number is 770 725-0796


----------



## r_hammett86

if you have the time and dont want to spen a whole lot of money on a long tail, build your, i mean if yer crafty with a welder and some shop tools you'll be fine. im building one here soon for a lil under 800. i got a 22hp kohler and bought a prop off ebay. check out this website, they have the plans to build your own mud motor.www.madmudmotors.etsy.com
thats only if you want to save some money and have your own built motor. they give all the part #'s from www.Mcmastercarr.com
hope it helps and good luck


----------

